# What song made you realize you love music?



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 24, 2011)

When I was 14, I found a band called Chemlab. They play this weird Industrial Rock music that blew my mind, and it went from there.

This is the song:

[video=youtube;KN6U3lHeC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN6U3lHeC0s[/video]


----------



## Larry (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm..... My memory is a little faded, but I know that the melody of this song got stuck in my head for awhile when I was 5.  [yt]0tcDXJfAFVw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 24, 2011)

some dream theater song but I don't remember which one


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

The song that made me realize I loved music more than lyfe was this:

[yt]j7AeqEkFtUQ[/yt]

When I was 8 years old I would listen to this song on repeat for hours. It's still my favorite song ever, and perhaps the only band I've consistently had as my favorite. 
It made me realize that even when all my friends were listening to the newest, edgiest, weirdest stuff, it was okay to just be myself and like what I thought sounded good.


----------



## Ekho (Sep 24, 2011)

My brother got A Perfect Circle's first album Mer De Noms when I was a freshman in high school, and my other brother would listen to it on the computer somewhat often.  I started to listen to it, and fell in love with it.  I used to play it every day, and this was my favorite song off of the album:

[video=youtube;6XtG5SGL0Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XtG5SGL0Xw[/video]

The album that really expanded my horizons for music though was Porcupine Tree's In Absentia.  I picked it up right before the start of my senior year of high school, and I loved it.  Got me into progressive rock, and then I'd eventually get into post-rock through other bands or websites.  Music will always be my favorite form of entertainment.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 24, 2011)

When I think back, I realize how simple it was to get into rock/metal music suddenly. For years I'd hated on ever style of music in existance, then watched a segment on a TV channel called Game One where they mashed up clips from video games with rock songs, and they were showing the intro to the first world of warcraft with



Spoiler: Hysteria by Muse



[video=youtube;3dm_5qWWDV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dm_5qWWDV8&amp;ob=av2n[/video]



And just like that I was hooked. So I was all Muse and 30 seconds to Mars and Foo Fighters, etc ... then I got all Metallica and Slayer and what-have-you ...


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2011)

Someone let me borrow their copy of the Fight Club soundtrack. It was different than the stuff I had been listening to (radio alt rock, mostly) and it just kinda made me see the potential for music's depth and variation.

man, high school


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> Someone let me borrow their copy of the Fight Club soundtrack. It was different than the stuff I had been listening to (radio alt rock, mostly) and it just kinda made me see the potential for music's depth and variation.
> 
> man, high school



This Is Your Life was my favourite tune off the soundtrack.


----------



## Fling (Sep 24, 2011)

This song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2NzaE9Bs5w

When this was first out on the radio, I couldn't help but to fall in love with it. Just so catchy !


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT8mqAkSZKI

That whole album actually, it's what made me want to learn to sing many years ago.


----------



## BRN (Sep 24, 2011)

[yt]1hU3ITj2Ams[/yt]
Gravity covered by Embrace.

Then I discovered trance. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;faKFcfytlxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faKFcfytlxU[/video]

Found this a loooooooooooong long time ago and started really trying to listen to music.

I still like to listen to it again every now and then.


----------



## cad (Sep 24, 2011)

This song is what started it all, back in February somewhere. I purchased the album, and the ball started rolling from there.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 28, 2011)

Not really a specific song that made me realize I love music but, Nickelback is that band that made me realize that.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 29, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit it:

[video=youtube;Ey6thDaqjig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey6thDaqjig[/video]

It was the first time that I realized that I preferred songs that weren't 3 minute singles meant to get tons of radio play.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 29, 2011)

This song.
[video=youtube;U6tV11acSRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk[/video]
The Beatles have been my favorite band since I was seven.  I've been called a poser once or twice for that; but half of the "fans" today have heard maybe one or two albums.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh jeez....so many songs. I had a whole playlist I'd listen to in the background while surfing the net and reading and playing games. Like 300 hours long. Yes, Queen, CSN&Y, Simon and Garfunkle, Santana all featured heavily. Singing in the car with my dad to whatever came on the radio...

Oddly enough right before then I remember being really into Emminenem or however he spells that. I don't care any more xD Then I remembered all the above were better suited to my taste...


----------



## Kian_Forepaw (Sep 29, 2011)

I remember when I was about 10 I got a compilation hits CD, and these two songs are the two that stuck out and made me realise just how great music is. Now I can't go without my tunes, and have a seriously nice pair of headphones to go with them, PIIQ GIIQs in lime green.

[video=youtube;RF9fqx4H_Cg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg[/video]

[video=youtube;TahH7B_aUZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TahH7B_aUZc&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Ames (Sep 29, 2011)

Heard this SOOOOOOOOO many times when I was a kid.

[yt]lDK9QqIzhwk[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 29, 2011)

Cyril said:


> some dream theater song but I don't remember which one


I remembered which one.

Octavarium.
The best thing they did in the 00's.
Such an amazing song, it's undeniable.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 29, 2011)

Honestly, I cannot tell you. I was about 6 years old, I had gotten a tape walkman for my birthday. We went across to England to visit some obscure relative, who gave me an obscure tape by an obscure English band. Can't remember the bands name, nor that of the song, but it was about a muskrat, and I swear I sang it everyday for two months after that. I do miss the days before I realised how appallingly bad my singing is. That was the song that made me realise I loved music.

These days, there's a few songs that reconfirm the love. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly Theme by Ennio Morricone, because damnit that is a good tune. Autumn Child/Heaton Chapel by Lunasa, whom I would give my right testicle to see live (and that's my favorite testicle. Sadly, they don't play these days). Stones From the Sky by Neurosis. 
The list really is quite long, and I could name tunes all day, which would be contrary to the point of this thread. Oh, if anyone out there can name the tune from my childhood, I would shower you in blessings and praise. I will get all my friends to help me too. It will be a bukkake session of goodwill and thanks, sans the bukkake. Seriously though, I'd love to know what that tune is, as that tape disappeared into the nether years ago. I believe there was a line in it that went 
"Muskrat, Muskrat,
what makes your tail so long?
I've been living in the water,
all my life,
it's a wonder I ain't gone."
Which are appallingly bad lyrics, now that I think about it.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 29, 2011)

Sonic the Swordsman series on Newgrounds had a bunch of songs in it I thought were neat, and until that point, I hadn't taken interest in listening to music. Some particular favorites from the series were Stand My Ground from Within Temptation and Kill Me Again from Oomph!.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 29, 2011)

Prolly Disney songs in general. Phil Collins's music especially.


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Prolly Disney songs in general. Phil Collins's music especially.



Yes! We had the Lion King cassette when I was a kid. One A side had the soundtrack to the film, the B side had the same songs, but sung by Phil Collins. That pretty much made roadtrips for the first 8 years of my life.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 29, 2011)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark, and Dance of Death...Pretty much Iron Maiden.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I remembered which one.
> 
> Octavarium.
> The best thing they did in the 00's.
> Such an amazing song, it's undeniable.



Octavarium was pretty much the song that let me realize just how good Dream Theater is, and the song itself is 24 minutes of pure eargasm for me. I'm still finding out about some of the crazy stuff that's going on with that song, and indeed that album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;l0cz65hA-50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0cz65hA-50[/video]

All is suddenly beautiful.

I have no idea what genre this is. It's beyond industrial rock.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 30, 2011)

In a weird way, Underoath and Bless The Fall got me into death metal.

I still like both, but I like others a lot more now.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

My brother made me a mix CD for my CD player and this was one of the songs in it.
[video=youtube;txlXcJDtDwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM[/video]
Listening to this made me open to more music.

EDIT: Oh my god, I completely forgot about this song too, I actually felt touched when I first heard this song when I played Kingdom Hearts for the first time.
[video=youtube;ZleBengRYvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZleBengRYvI[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Sep 30, 2011)

It might be purely from nostalgia, but it was from The Scorpions when I was 3-4 years old. My dad played this live tape all the time. It was called "From Russia, with Love." I've had this little motif stuck in my head from that video, they sang the Russian national anthem, and the melody's been caught in my head, ever since. From then, I started listening to a lot of radio. I enjoyed everything I heard. I went on listening to anything I can, until I disregarded whatever I listened to as background noises. That is, until middle school. I met cool people, saw shows with my friends, and actually saw some cool shows, live. Beatlemania, Catch22, Whole Wheat Bread. Good stuff. It didn't hold my attention long, and I had 56k for the longest time.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 1, 2011)

There are songs that make me think about what music is and what music is NOT. This is an example of the latter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0&ob=av3n


----------



## Cyril (Oct 1, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Octavarium was pretty much the song that let me realize just how good Dream Theater is, and the song itself is 24 minutes of pure eargasm for me. I'm still finding out about some of the crazy stuff that's going on with that song, and indeed that album.



Yeah. The album has so many NUGGETZ on it.
but it's actually not that good of an album overall. I mostly prefer DT's older stuff but Octavarium is still a damn fine song.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Yeah. The album has so many NUGGETZ on it.
> but it's actually not that good of an album overall. I mostly prefer DT's older stuff but Octavarium is still a damn fine song.



Yeah, it's one of their weaker albums when compared to something like Metropolis, but it has some really cool stuff going on that makes it stand out for me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z8K4HOiM9Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8K4HOiM9Xo[/video]

Of course. How could I forget about Heliophobic?

This has been my favorite song for a while now. It just doesn't get old no matter how many times I listen to it.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 2, 2011)

Everything by _Queen_. It was my entire childhood. 

Especially Bohemian Rhapsody, You're my Best Friend and Fat Bottomed Girls.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fq6BFHfJeNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq6BFHfJeNE[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I'll be serious. I like Rush, even if they are old and Canadian. There was a time when Canada was known for good musical acts like Alanis Morrissette, Rush, and the Tragically Hip; now they're more known for ass-trocious trash like Justin Bieber and Nickelback (ugh!)


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 2, 2011)

i forgot what it was but i always loved my music to death from old tapes and vinyl records. i still love listening to tapes and vinyl cause the dynamics and mastering is still the best despite the background noise. i was also big video game geek as well and when i was around 15 and started working for my moms friend doing 12 hour day landscaping making 10 bucks a hour i bought whole bunch of stuff and spent lot of it on DDR arcades lol cause even in video gaming i was a big music fan. just the last 3 or so years is when i started to greatly appreciate it and started a bedroom studio and learned everything from room acoustics and so forth. i use to play with friend's as well and i did everything from playing guitar,bass,drums,violin,piano and mandolin. right now i'm trying to take some courses at a local studio so i can get into an audio engineer career cause my love for music. i want to try to be mainly a mastering engineer and finally put an end to this loudness war that's been ruining music since digital format begun with CD's.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 5, 2011)

Rush, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, etc.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it was this one
[video=youtube;Vf8jvSPA3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf8jvSPA3XQ[/video]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

Rush, the band that allowed me to realize that a good drummer will do more than just keep time, and that a good bassist will do more than fade into the low mix. I'm slowly collecting their entire collection, because you can pick up 3 of their albums for pretty much the same amount of money that it would take to buy a new album from any other band. The difference is that the Rush albums will still be better.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure which song I heard first, but it was something form The Postal Service's "Give Up", once I heard them I realized music could be more than background noise.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't really give a crap about music till my mom handed me a few CDs when I was 12 or 13 and said I should listen to them. They were greatest hits CDs by Billy Squier and ZZ Top, and Pyromania by Def Leppard. Hard to remember if there was a specific song that really made me realize I love music, but if there was, I'm guessing it was Billy's Got a Gun by Def Leppard.


----------

